# Had a choking issue...



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya has never been one to gobble her food down, but this morning we had a choking episode. It was severe enough for my husband to give her the heimlich and also pat her between the shoulders pretty hard. The heimlich worked thankfully and she is ok now, but it scared all of us pretty bad. She was eating when it happened so I'm guessing she just didn't chew her food enough.

We began feeding Acana Wild Prarie about 3 months ago. When we first started feeding, I noticed the kibble was bigger than ideal for a small dog like Miya or Domo. They didn't have any problems with it, but since today's event occurred, I am thinking of switching to a smaller kibble. Does anyone else feed Wild Prarie?

I have considered adding water to the kibble to soften it up but Miya and Domo don't eat on a normal schedule. They get a small amount of food at 7AM and 6PM, and sometimes they skip breakfast and only eat once a day. Sometimes they eat 3 times a day, so it's really random. I don't want to add water to it and it be soggy and go to waste. Any advice?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad Miya is OK, it is scary when they choke, I have been through this several times with Harley.
I would add water to the kibble. Put it down and take it away if they don't eat. They will soon learn to eat on a schedule.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that happened to Miya! Odie doesn't eat on a schedule and we add water to kibble. She doesn't get it for every meal though. I just make sure I put a smallish amount so if she doesn't eat it all it's not a big waste. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to Wellness Core. My golden chews every piece of food and occasionally would choke a little. I always add water to their food. However, I have since switched to Nature's Logic food. It doesn't contain any potato, corn or peas. Angel eats it just fine and he is a gobbler! 

I'm thinking about getting one of those slow bowls that Kyjen makes! They're pretty neat looking!

So glad she is okay!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Og dear, I*m so glad your husband managed to save her ! 
Yes, as some water to it and let it soak, it takes a little longer to soak those big, meaty kibbles, so just make a little bag per day and portion it out..


----------

